# 1898 March-Davis value?



## franklm (Apr 1, 2014)

An 1898 March-Davis Admiral bicycle has been donated to our Search and Rescue group to use as a fund-raiser.  Can anyone give us a rough idea as to what it might be worth?  It is a ladies bike...wooden rims, wooden fenders, wooden handlebars...complete and in very good condition.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 1, 2014)

pics best for appraisal.


----------



## Balloontyre (Apr 1, 2014)

It amazes me that people want info and don't have the courtesy to say hello, or please.


----------



## franklm (Apr 1, 2014)

Balloontyre said:


> It amazes me that people want info and don't have the courtesy to say hello, or please.




Sheesh.  It amazes me that a simple request from a public service group is met with such a rude reply.  Sorry I asked...never mind.  Your attitude must drive a lot of people away from this forum.  It just drove me away.  Sorry I didn't follow your strict rules of etiquette.


----------



## Balloontyre (Apr 1, 2014)

Try eBay,
Best of luck.


----------



## walter branche (Apr 1, 2014)

*let me know*

usually these bikes will sell for 200.00 to 1,000.00 depending on the finish ,and condition ,, your bike might get around 450.00 because of its march pedigree, send a photo to walter branche ,,--  branchewalter@yahoo.com   and i will let you know ,,and possibly ,i will make an offer or know a serious buyer ,,  the real problem with these era of bikes is the cost of proper tires ,or the cost of extensive modification to make it usable   thanks  walter branche /velocipede ventures-florida cycle forensics


----------



## Iverider (Apr 1, 2014)

People often times spring up on this forum wanting value information. That's fine, but we're a sort of community here. People looking solely for valuation that do not contribute to the cabe or at least introduce themselves and/or their cause, are sometimes considered NOISE.

If you post decent photos of the bike you'll likely get a response. Or you could try thewheelmen.org. They specialize in early bikes (pre 1918)

Good luck.


----------



## bikecrazy (Apr 1, 2014)

Wow! What an attitude. Good luck on getting your free apprasial.


----------



## Balloontyre (Apr 1, 2014)

Spring is a good fishing season.


----------



## fat tire trader (Apr 1, 2014)

Yep, I've been watch people pull lots of big Striped Bass out of the bay behind my house lately. I should probably be fishing instead of thinking about bikes...


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 1, 2014)

Since when did we become a "public service group"? I hope the virtual door didn't smack your backside on the way out. V/r Shawn


----------



## dynacycle (Apr 1, 2014)

wow did somebody throw a cookie in the wolf's pen?

sorry I didn't get to see the bike, never seen one before...


----------



## franklm (Apr 1, 2014)

dynacycle said:


> wow did somebody throw a cookie in the wolf's pen?
> 
> sorry I didn't get to see the bike, never seen one before...




...and you won't see one here.  It's in beautiful condition...even the tires...donated by a wealthy benefactor who gives us about $10,000 annually.  What a bunch of pitiful, total a$$holes.  I used to publish a bicycling magazine and never ran into such a sour, hostile group in all of my experience with the industry or cycle enthusiasts.  Sounds like you guys need to get out and ride a bike...any bike.  Good luck growing your little forum.  I promise that if you are ever in my part of the country and need our assistance (we are one of the busiest volunteer rescue groups in the U.S. and located in a world-famous bicycling mecca/paradise), we won't attack you if you omit a "please" from your 911 call.  This is my last post and I've already deleted the link from my favs...I don't want this worthless, bitter group of what sounds like menopausal old men polluting my computer.  Don't bother replying...only your fellow jerks will read it...but hey, it sounds like they get off on that type of crap.  Enjoy your cookies.  I'm goin' for a ride.


----------



## THE STIG (Apr 1, 2014)

Blah,Blah,Blah


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 1, 2014)

Ouch....:eek:


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 1, 2014)

I only saw one silly head in this thread. We can only hope he's gone for good! I wonder if it was Harvey's little brother? V/r Shawn


----------



## chitown (Apr 1, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> Since when did we become a "public service group"?




I would counter that with asking: When did we become Leon Dixon?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Apr 1, 2014)

chitown said:


> I would counter that with asking: When did we become Leon Dixon?




I'll second that....


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Apr 1, 2014)

Bleaggh... "search and rescue" sounds like a bunch of cops and paintballers padding their egos. It's worth what you paid for it.


----------



## Euphman06 (Apr 2, 2014)

Wow... someone has thin skin! I think krautwaggen put it best.


----------



## Handyman (Apr 2, 2014)

I think some of the comments in this thread are way out of line.  We have a guy here asking for some help from a group of veteran bike people.  Why can't he get a simple answer similar to Walter Branche's??  Even if there is no pic posted, you can give some sort of a generic answer and ask politely for a pic?  I agree that Krautwaggen's post was right on and polite, but my god, can't we help people?  Remember what your Mom said.......................if you can't say something nice about someone, keep your dam mouth shut and say nothing.


----------



## kccomet (Apr 2, 2014)

i dont know how this post got so ugly so fast. like mob mentality, get a rope. the guy was just asking for a little help with a bike question. i thought that was one of the reasons for the forum. did he get a little bent, yea but he hasnt gotten his thick skin yet, as a veteran poster. he asked about an early womans bike, i think the posts would have been very different if he had a nice original autocycle or a bluebird question for value and for sale. did he post pics and introduce himself,,,, no, ok lets hang him. was he a scammer,a predator, just fishing, maybe a good guy that had heard good things about the cabe forum, i guess we wont know. did he go off, yea but   i dont blame him...nobody backs baby in the corner. i cant speak for any one but myself, but im sorry. you prob wont read this as your done with the cabe but the next time you come accross a big tank dayton or an autocycle give us a shout. were a great group of guys and gals who love bikes. i will get off the soap box now and wait for the hate mail.


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 2, 2014)

I agree with Handyman and Kccomet. Why did this guy get jumped? His opening question was

fair enough.......Sheeeesh


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 2, 2014)

I only got into this one after the original poster stated that the CABE was a "public service group" with the implication that we are obligated to provide requested information. He then proceeded to generalize and flame on everyone. Although it's probably difficult to do with a forum such as this it may be worth investigating having a section for the one hit wonders or people strictly looking for a valuation of a bike or part. Some helpful hints would be to post a picture, maybe introduce yourself and why you are asking what its worth e.g. I want to pawn it so I can buy some crack, I want to flip it, or I need a valuation for insurance purposes. I agree this one got out of hand quick but I don't disagree that a little common courtesy, both ways, can be beneficial for all. Sorry if I ruffled any feathers. V/r Shawn


----------



## walter branche (Apr 2, 2014)

*w o r d*

i get a bunch of info of available bikes , from people who read this board and never post , they just surf the messages untill they find an e mail to contact , i hear all the time about the attitude of the cabe participants , i say keep it up ,, it sends more people my way ,  thanks in advance pb


----------



## olderthandirt (Apr 9, 2014)

*sorry*

gee i am sorry that you got such response from our group ! they are a great bunch of fellows and very knowledgeable  must be the lunar cycle?  or some other cycle ? is it friday the 13th ?


----------



## olderthandirt (Apr 9, 2014)

*ball end spokes ,still looking*

i am still looking for a hundred or two ball end spokes for a columbia chainless 1900 bicycle  ANYBODY ?


----------



## Madness7 (Apr 16, 2014)

> I only got into this one after the original poster stated that the CABE was a "public service group" with the implication that we are obligated to provide requested information




The original poster didn't call the CABE a public service group. He was referring to his group, which IS  public service group. Go re-read his post and everyone needs to quit being dicks about this stuff.


----------



## neighbor (Apr 17, 2014)

I agree with Handyman, Kccomet, and Larno63.


----------



## fat tire trader (Apr 17, 2014)

When I re-read this post, the only bad participant in my read is the original poster. He could have responded in a way something like this.

I'm sorry, for not introducing myself,  my name is Squeaky Wheel, I volunteer at my local search and rescue group where we trick wealthy people into donating things that we sell to other wealthy people so that we can become wealthy. One of our patrons donated this bike, here are some pictures of it. It must be valuable because it is so rusty and old. Could you please tell me how to sell it for the most money possible?


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 17, 2014)

fat tire trader said:


> When I re-read this post, the only bad participant in my read is the original poster. He could have responded in a way something like this.
> 
> I'm sorry, for not introducing myself,  my name is Squeaky Wheel, I volunteer at my local search and rescue group where we trick wealthy people into donating things that we sell to other wealthy people so that we can become wealthy. One of our patrons donated this bike, here are some pictures of it. It must be valuable because it is so rusty and old. Could you please tell me how to sell it for the most money possible?





*This is my favorite response ... I can't stop reading it, and re-reading it while attaching an imaginary 'search and rescue person' to it ... good one Chris !!*

Can't quit rolling on the floor !!  Good Form, that.

........ patric


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 17, 2014)

hoofhearted said:


> *This is my favorite response ... I can't stop reading it, and re-reading it while attaching an imaginary 'search and rescue person' to it ... good one Chris !!*
> 
> Can't quit rolling on the floor !!  Good Form, that.
> 
> ........ patric





*OK --OK ... you folks can quit typin' to my e-m on this one ... I get it ... an old man of 67 shouldn't be encouraging 
a young whip-er-snapper like Chris to write some truly-funny stuff (am still laffin', Chris ... aaarrgh ...) ... I guess i'll just 
go back to using my body as a generating system for deafening "in-the-library" farts .....*



===============================================================================
===============================================================================


----------

